# Keflex tablets



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there

I am due to go in for a c section on thursday and am on a prophylaxis treatment of Keflex 250mg per day. I have been given 500mg tablets and cut them in half every other day to take them.

Is it OK if they are cut in half for a few days supply? Will it ruin the potency at all?

many thanks xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi shrimper,

Do the tablets have a score down the middle of them? If so then they should be fine to half (as the would be relatively easy to break) If the are just plain and round then it can be difficult to split them evenly in half to ensure you get 250mg each dose and it might be worth trying to ge the right strength. Don't worry if you can't though as for a few days it won't cause any particular problems.

Lots of     for section on Thursday. I can't belive your pregnancy has gone so fast   Will keep an eye out for the announcment 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Maz

They dont have a score down them but I will try to get them in half as best I can.

Thanks for your wishes for tomorrow. All very exciting!!

xx


----------

